# A little boy asks:



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2009)

A little boy went up to his father and asked: 'Dad, where did my
 intelligence come from?'
 The father replied. 'Well, son, you must have got it from your mother,  cause
 I still have mine.'


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 10, 2009)

cryozombie said:


> a little boy went up to his father and asked: 'dad, where did my
> intelligence come from?'
> the father replied. 'well, son, you must have got it from your mother, cause
> i still have mine.'


*Bam!*


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 13, 2009)

Ouch!

Oddly, Mrs Smurf didn't find this one as funny as I did.....

Guess only Smurf Jr and I understood the nuances

Mark


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 13, 2009)

Cryo's here all week.

Try the veal. And don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Flea (Apr 14, 2009)

One day little Bobby came home from an afternoon game of wiffle-ball and sat down with his mother.  "Where did I come from?"

Mommy was a little surprised at such a precocious question for his age, but forged ahead with an answer as best as she could.  Your mommy and daddy love each other very much ... and (after a couple more minutes of explanation,) you came out of my tummy.

Little Bobby thought for a minute, and said "Oh ... I wondered because Phil said _his_ family came from Cincinnati."


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2009)

Little boy walked into his family's kitchen and said: "Mommy, last night when I went to the bathroom I passed your room and heard some noises, I looked in and saw you naked jumping up and down on Daddy... how come you were doing that?" 
Mother was totally floored and flustered and had to think of something, "Umm, well ah.. well you know how Daddy has a bit of a big belly and so I was flattening it out for him and we didn't want to get our clothes wrinkly." 
The boy thought about it for a moment then said: " Well that's no good mommy because every-morning when you go to work the lady next door comes over and blows him back up!"


----------

